# Bike for a Short Woman (Xpost from Frames)



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry for the X-Post: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=152299

I am looking to help my sister in law find a road bike that fits. How should we go about this? Most manufacturers stop at size 44. Would a 44 with 650c wheels work? I am most concerned with reach and leg position in addition to SO. I have been looking around at Bianchi, Jamis, Kona, Cannondale, Specialized, Fuji and the like. We're trying to avoid Giant. Any suggestions or experiences? Also, trying not to break the bank on a custom Luna. A nice Alu or Steel would be fine.

Thanks!

*Wrench Science came up with these numbers:*

Frame Size center-to-center: 40 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 41 cm
Overall Reach: 64.00 cm
Saddle Height: 53.86 cm
Handlebar Width: 38 cm

*Measurements*:	
Height: 152.00 cm
Sternum Notch: 126.00 cm
Inseam Length: 61.00 cm
Arm Length: 55.00 cm
Shoulder Width: 33.00 cm

Any ideas?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Felt makes a number of women's models that have a Petite size with 650c wheels.

Among production bikes, the Merlin Camena has the best geometry, but it's not exactly budget friendly.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My inseam is about 30" and I'm good on a 49 cm frame. The 44cm frame with 650 wheels might be worth a try.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

This is some of what I have found.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Your SIL is pretty short at 4'9, and a 61cm standover will be hard to find on a production bike. Aside from going custom, I suggest looking into junior bikes, such as the Specialized Allez Junior or Argon Xenon.

I would also recommend visiting a bike shop with a Fitcycle or something comparable. She can get her measurements and decide exactly what size bike will fit her best. After that, look for a deal on a used junior bike... lots of kids outgrow these bikes quickly, so you might be able to find a good deal.


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

My wife is 4' 11.5" and she rides an IBEX youth bike:

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/VTG-JV-Details.html

It is nothing special, but it fits and works well for her.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I just need to see what is available. I am also in Taiwan, and it has come to my attention that some brands size down for their models in the Asian market.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have not ridden a Bianchi but the Orbeas and Treks are good.


----------

